# Shared object "libpixman-1.so.9" not found



## HERATHEIM (Jul 10, 2014)

When I do `portmaster -r pixman` it fails on:

x11-toolkits/gtk20

```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpixman-1.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libfreetype.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libxcb.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpixman-1.so.9" not found, required by "libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0"
```

It searches for libpixman-1.so.9 but there is only libpixman-1.so.0.32.4

How can I fix this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2014)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140416:

```
20140416:
  AFFECTS: users of print/freetype2 textproc/libxml2 x11/pixman
           x11/libxcb and graphics/freeglut
  AUTHOR: x11@FreeBSD.org and gnome@FreeBSD.org

  The library version of the above libraries has been brought in line
  with what upstream expects. To do this all users of these ports need
  to be rebuilt. Portrevisions have been bumped as a consequence.

  # portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut -r libxcb
  or
  # portupgrade -rf freetype2 libxml2 pixman freeglut libxcb
```


----------



## HERATHEIM (Jul 10, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140416:
> 
> ```
> 20140416:
> ...



I did that too, stopped at the same x11-toolkits/gtk20.


----------



## HERATHEIM (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea?

Thanks


----------



## HERATHEIM (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally i fixed it:

`portmaster 'pkg_libchk -qo'` - didn't help
I updated one by one randomly ports from the list that `pkg_libchk -qo` gave me
in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 *I* did `make deinstall clean` and than `make install clean`
Thanks


----------

